# Day One: This is where the cool kids are, right?



## Chatillon (Feb 25, 2016)

Hey all, 

This is my first post on this site. I was looking for an outlet to more writers to maybe help me with my novel and just community.  I don't know how much I will like it, but I enjoy the Boards for one of my games, so I hope I will find something here.

So as required by law the first day is always met with specific questions, the answers of no one will remember on day two:

Favorite Color: Blue, the shade depends on my mood but a cobalt or royal are always nice, royal is sometimes a bit...much

Favorite Food: Lasagna, or Enchiladas, it's not fair to choose

Favorite Book: Trick question, there isn't just one, but I loaned my girlfriend my copy of "Girl with a Pearl Earring" and I'm happy to say she loved it.

Hobbies: Writing, Reading Fiction, Anime, Videogames, and there are others but those are my staples

Pets: We aren't allowed to have pets at school so that's an easy one. I have threatened my little brother on occasion to kidnap his dog and put him in a fishbowl in my room.  We are allowed to have small fish, but a dog in a fishbowl, they will never expect it.  It's the perfect crime.

Where I live: Mom says don't take candy from strangers so this I believe is a similar circumstance. I live in America, and it's cold and gray out today. And there is a tree out my dorm window. I'm sure even Sherlock could find me based on those hints 

So I have been working on a novel for years now, working on the second go around on it. I got mostly through it and just today after being mad at it for a while I started again, and I am pleased with its direction. I am actually taking a minute right now as a break. Getting back into writing is a tough task.

Any ideas on where to start in here? I'm sure there are things someone new won't know where to look for.  

And Hi!  Can't wait to get to recognize people's screen names! 

Have a good night!

I am predominantly an anything that catches my eye writer. I wrote random "slice - of - life" shorts in middle/highschool, but as I get older I find myself having some kind of moral or ideal I confront in my writing. In my anime's, while I watch filler stuff, I really like the one's that struggle or explore ideals. I just finished a really good Sci-Fi one called Parasyte:the Maxim. It explored what made us human by introducing a parasite into human society. It is really good and if you like anime, it's a gem. The story I am writing now is a fantasy in the sense that it has Dwarves ( B/c who doesn't like a Dwarf ) and supernatural because a main theme is the Maker and Fallen One and their influence on the MC. As I said, I just started it again, but I am happy with it.  

My main struggle is I need to make the MC have a personality that you can insert the reader's psyche into, a challenge b/c he can't have too much personality but he can't be cold.

I return to my story now.  Farewell!


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Feb 26, 2016)

Welcome to the best writer's site on the internet.

This place is chock full of talented people who want to see new writers succeed. Here you will find good advice and perhaps make a few friends along the way.

Good luck and happy writing.


----------



## Aquilo (Feb 26, 2016)

Love the intro! Good to have you here, Chat,  Sounds like you have a very clear idea of where you're going and what you need to get there. How far are you with getting work out the door and into the publishing process?

If you're unsure where to start, you can always approach a mentor. They're a friendly bunch and really know their way around the forum. There's also Writing Discussion for your character issues, plus a host of writing to see how other authors are handling their characters.

And again: :hi:


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Feb 26, 2016)

Your post was ALMOST as long as mine. 

Similarities! Yay! Blue USED to be my favorite color until I discovered steampunk... so now it's brown. O,Q And dwarves are possibly the only good thing to descend from high fantasy. Elves can stick it. 

If you want to just chat, check out the living room or anything going on in procrastination central.

I hope you share some of your story. I'm awfully curious now. 

If you want anything except lunch money- feel free to hit me up.


----------



## aj47 (Feb 26, 2016)

My favorite stories have strong characterizations, not only of the main characters but of the major minor characters.

Welcome.  As you can tell, I live in SE Texas and one too many persons called me by an endearment.  Maybe a difficult question, but if you don't have a favorite book, do you have a few favorite authors?  My favorite living author is Lois McMaster Bujold; my favorite old dead guy author is Robert A. Heinlein.  Which is weird because he and I were alive at the same time for awhile.  

We're a diverse crowd, so you'll find like-minded folks here.


----------



## Glyax (Feb 26, 2016)

that game isn't astro empires, is it?


----------



## voltigeur (Feb 28, 2016)

Welcome to the Forums. As others have posted contact a mentor if you have any questions.


----------



## Chatillon (Feb 29, 2016)

Lol R.I.P. it is not. No I mostly play League of Legends, and other RPG style games such as Elderscrolls/NewVegas(just picked it up)/Dishonored/I want to buy a 3DS for Pokemon Sun/Moon/X/Y/and ORAS.  I'm behind on software /Borderlands/ DA: Origins(icebboxed atm) and other various games.

I'll reply with a few books I like, should have probably put some into the post.

Girl with a Pearl Earring by Tracy Chevalier

R.A. Salvatore I love his style but have only read his first 2 legend of Drizzt books

Tree Grows in Brooklyn

Watership Down

and there are more, but those are some of my favorites

My parents bought me Shogun for christmas, but I havent had time to read it b/c as i said I have to read a book a week for my YA lit course

I will share a snibbit of my story, but i don't want to share too much publicly b/c if you share too much online your odds of selling it in print decrease, but you can be sure to see stuff I wrote.  I'll probably post the short i have to write for class on wednesday.  I have to write a short using a style/aspect of style from another author we discussed (using Donald Barthelme) and I am basing the story off of Jacob Tilberg's "Ghosts".  

I am excited for that.  The other story I wrote in Barthelme's  style is about a guy who has writer's block, or so you think until you get to the end. Bahahah.  I may post that too, not sure yet though.

Elves are neat b/c they have a cool language always, but Dwarves are just BA and got sick beards, though only the married ones in my book get beards, otherwise they have goatees etc.(lesser facial hair as my brother would say)

Oh my, I am on my fourth draft and no where near publishing

draft one: brother gave me the idea based on a dream, started it, sounded too YA and cliche. Ded.
draft 2: better, built up the idea for the world, found Serenity (love her character). Needed to be better
draft 3: Great, built characters, theme became better, major plots holes
Draft 4: revamp on style, weaving theme, world crafting, fixing plot holes

And right now, I am close to finishing what will be chapter one://V.4

and my strongest characters are the minor/non-MC. The story is more about them then the MC, he is just the conduit


----------



## aj47 (Feb 29, 2016)

Chatillon;1972038I will share a snibbit of my story said:
			
		

> Actually, once you've "levelled up" with your tenth post, you'll  have access to our Workshop areas in the back that search engines can't see. It gives you the best of both--you can share bits of your work, and it's not "published".  The fact that you can't see those areas till you're a full member shows you what I'm talking about.
> 
> Note that I'm not trying to coerce you or anything--it's just that I didn't realize the option existed till I'd been a member for quite awhile, so I try to share.  People here are under no obligation to post their work.  It's a community and we each find our niche and contribute in our own ways.


----------



## Glyax (Feb 29, 2016)

Ahh, good ol league ...  what do you main?  I'm generally ADC when I play lol .  Also, I'm totes replaying Pokemon Blue right now, I'm even blogging about my adventures!!!! Tis a nice trip down memory lane .


----------



## Chatillon (Mar 1, 2016)

astroannie said:


> Actually, once you've "levelled up" with your tenth post, you'll  have access to our Workshop areas in the back that search engines can't see. It gives you the best of both--you can share bits of your work, and it's not "published".  The fact that you can't see those areas till you're a full member shows you what I'm talking about.
> 
> Note that I'm not trying to coerce you or anything--it's just that I didn't realize the option existed till I'd been a member for quite awhile, so I try to share.  People here are under no obligation to post their work.  It's a community and we each find our niche and contribute in our own ways.



Oh! Sweet! Then I will definitely do that. I am doing a short right now and I wanna see what people think. Sweet 



Glyax said:


> Ahh, good ol league ...  what do you main?  I'm generally ADC when I play lol .  Also, I'm totes replaying Pokemon Blue right now, I'm even blogging about my adventures!!!! Tis a nice trip down memory lane .



Yeah, I am coming back after a break, so I am not sure. I want to rank up, i got placed all the way in b3 this season, but i am b2 right now, and i belong somewhere in s4. But at heart, i am a Bard main, but I enjoy Kha'zix a lot. Those are my favorites. If bot was reliable enough for ranked i would do that, but I am trying to improve mid and jungle right now


----------



## Glyax (Mar 1, 2016)

Chatillon said:


> Oh! Sweet! Then I will definitely do that. I am doing a short right now and I wanna see what people think. Sweet
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I am coming back after a break, so I am not sure. I want to rank up, i got placed all the way in b3 this season, but i am b2 right now, and i belong somewhere in s4. But at heart, i am a Bard main, but I enjoy Kha'zix a lot. Those are my favorites. If bot was reliable enough for ranked i would do that, but I am trying to improve mid and jungle right now



Good times, last time I played ranked I was S1 (stupid troll teams every time I got to promos haha).  It's really hard to carry the team at times in bot lane, but if I took Draven or Cait down there, I could usually rofl stomp on the enemy...even if my sup was bad, and then just had to hold momentum and help the rest of the team so everyone could get fed lol


----------



## inkwellness (Mar 2, 2016)

Yep,
This is where the cool kids hang out when they're not out wrecking havoc and causing mayhem. If you wrote shorts you might really like our fiction and nonfiction section. They have a monthly contest that all the cool kids are entering.  It's a blast. Anyway,  check it out. Let us know if you need anything. )


----------



## H.Brown (Mar 4, 2016)

Hello, 
Don't know if I'm a cool kid but welcome. Nice to get to know a bit about you.  Looking forward to reading some more of your writing and seeing you around.
Take care.
Hannah


----------

